# BCG - Peggy and JJ's waiting room



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Peggy - Maestro (status quo) x Ripper
Bred to George 
Due February 11 Only 2 weeks from today and one of my top producers. I'll get pics tomorrow. She's rather large.  

JJ - Fantasy Factory x Game On 
Bred to Ready to Rumble 
Due February 21
Wasn't sure this yearling was bred but looks like she's developing a small utter. I think she will just have one and that will be good. Not sure she could feed 2 and I really don't need another bottle kid. Bahaha! Think blue folks! Think blue!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Here, I will swap you blue fairy for pink fairy! I promise to share her with others who want her once mine are done.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We need pics  I agree, I'll swap - you can have our blue fairy dust, we don't mind pink


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah! You all take the pink fairy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you get your boys.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Peggy, not to excited about it. Haha, her face cracks me up.
















JJ lost her mucus plug today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man , Peggy's face is priceless :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
She is NOT amused :slapfloor::slapfloor::slap floor:

On the other hand , JJ is soooooooooo adorable 

Good luck with kidding , your going to have some gorgeous babies soon


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

pretty girls! I have a doe due feb 7 so would be interested in udder pics of your girls to compare size if you have any. I'm questioning whether my doe is due later than I thought.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

JJ is finally growing a little utter. If she has more than a single, I will probably have more bottle kids. So excited to see what she has in there!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Peggy is getting close. Put her in her stall tonight cause she's acting a little weird. Don't think she will kid for another day or so, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Should be any day now. Peggy is one of those sneaky kidders. She never looks real close, then boom! You leave for an hour and she just spits them out. Her utter has never strutted and she never gets chatty or "off". But she does kid between the hours of 5-7 am every year like clockwork.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Peggy at the 5am barn check. She's not thrilled with being in a stall.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

hehe, she does look a little miffed at the whole thing.:blue: Good luck, hoping all goes well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Waiting patiently , hows she doing ?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.....
She's just hanging out


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go out and slam the car door , let her think your going somewhere , lol.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Changing my focus to JJ who is due next week. Maybe that will make Peggy jealous enough to kid already. 

So here is miss JJ. She's got the tiniest the utter. Hope she can feed at least one kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So nothing. Tomorrow Peggy will be 5 days past due date. She's got to kid soon!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

maybe she will go tonight


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't ya hate how late they go sometimes?? Ugh! I've got one on day 153 and one on 151 .... I'm ready for babies! Here's hoping today is our day!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They all want to make sure you guys have very little hair left and no finger nails and are deprived of at least three days of sleep ( might be more ) before they even think about faking a labor pain. Forget about the goo , you ain't getting that until you hit the four day mark of sleep deprivation.  
Ahhhh the fun times of kidding


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL!!! She's fallowing the doe's code of honer to the tee!!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She sure is! Still nothing this morning. I'm starting to think she went another cycle and I didn't catch it. :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww well either way she's going to give you some beautiful babies


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Definatly giving up on Peggy til the 4th. She must have went another cycle and would have bred during a time I was out of town. The feeder when I'm gone doesn't pay attention to those types of things. 

So that gets us back to Miss JJ. She is due now through Wednesday. Not showing any signs of kidding yet. She has the tiniest utter. Hope she can feed her kids.  I'm still bottle feeding 7 and really don't want to start any more. But, I guess I will have to do whatever I have to do. Crazy what we do for these crazy little animals.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you hoping for colored kids or are traditional show wethers equally as good/easy to sell?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hoping for show wether doe and buck with great conformation to improve my herd from JJ.  She will probably just have a single. She's not very big and is a maiden doe. Peggy produces great show wethers and I have retained 4 of her daughters, so wethers would be good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well miss Peggy decided to kid this evening. One big buck so far. She was huge, but it's looking like that might be all she's having. ??









Edit : well she's done. Single buck kid.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! That spot on his back is really cool.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. Too bad he's not a doe. Color is an easy sale.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Some better and dry pics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is cute! I have a doe born this year with a very similar heart shaped spot. Congrats on him and hope JJ gives you what you need!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Love his face...and wrinkled ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations  He is adorable  love the little heart shaped spot on his back  Well done Miss Peggy :clap:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

JJ is kidding! 















Poor girl was so confused. She thought standing during a contraction was a good idea for about 3 pushes.

First one's a traditional buck! Whoohoo! !!!!
















Second is a very small but very cute fancy red doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww!! Congrats!! I'll take that paint doe.   So pretty!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I bet you would Victoria! She's colored similar to your 2 little does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Victoria has plenty , I want her !! 
Congrats  beautiful babies 
Good girl JJ !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah... you're right Laura. lol  I've got 3 doelings colored a lot like that already.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah... you're right Laura. lol  I've got 3 doelings colored a lot like that already.


You know , if she had a white tipped tail , that would be almost scary , lol.
My dream herd consists of like i said , solid reds , white belts , and some red tipped tails , so that means i need to have some traditionals 
Would've been funny if this little gal had a red tipped tail , lolol..
It would be all my favs wrapped in one :leap:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats, they are so cute, really love that little doe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I really love the bucklings crooked white blaze , soooo cute 
How is JJ and her little family doing ?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks you all.  JJ and kids are doing great. She seems to have plenty of milk in her cute little utter. She's a good mama, especially now that she's figured out what's going on. Lol! Can't help myself. ...Here's a few more pics


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And I have to share this pic of Peggy's boy. The perfect heart.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness !!!! They are precious 
Just look at those tiny faces , lol….
Glad to hear they are all doing well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't get over that perfect heart on that buckling , so amazing !
Are you keeping him ?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I can't get over that perfect heart on that buckling , so amazing !
> Are you keeping him ?


He will more than likely be a wether or possibly a wether sire buck if someone is interested.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Those EARS!!!  So cute.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Out of curiosity, because I usually don't weigh kids, I decided to weight these 3 kids. The little red doe at 1 day old and belly full was 4.25, her brother 6.1. The single buck of Peggy's. ....at 2 days 14.75 lbs! Haha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! :shock:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's cute cute I can't help but share. Sorry for the pic overload. She found a spot of sunshine and she liked it!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so adorable....soaking up the sunshine!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cuteness overload 
Love the one of her in the sun , sooo adorable 
Enjoy your babies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my! So sweet! Love that sunny pose.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Peggy's boy has the cutest little face, longest ears, and he's all legs right now. Haha!


----------

